# One Liners



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

I wanted to start a second thread, and see what you guys favorite one liners were from some martial arts movies, this should be good... come on kwanjang, i know youve got them




me first

You break my record, now I break you! _chung le (bloodsport)


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 19, 2008)

tko4u said:


> I wanted to start a second thread, and see what you guys favorite one liners were from some martial arts movies, this should be good... come on kwanjang, i know youve got them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You have offended my family and you have offended the Shaolin Temple"
Bruce Lee (Enter the Dragon)


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 19, 2008)

Hears another one.

"What, are you a tough guy" (Steven Seagal) I think he says that in every movie.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 19, 2008)

"Why did you kill my teacher??? *WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY???!!! *" (each "why" punctuated with a punch to the body) ~ Bruce Lee, Chinese Connection aka Fist Of Fury


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 19, 2008)

"Dragon Seeks it path....Dragon whips its tail" (Bruce Lee) Return of the dragon


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

One thought he could fly, the other thought he was invincible, ..........they were both wrong _Steven Seagal (I think out for justice, not sure though)


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Bolo.........Dah!!!!!!!!!!!  _Bolo Yeung (Enter the Dragon)


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 19, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Bolo.........Dah!!!!!!!!!!!  _Bolo Yeung (Enter the Dragon)



LOL... That was also an old joke at our school.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

I just knew you would be full of these

ps. I remember the first time you said it, then i finally got it after i rewatched it


----------



## Mimir (Sep 20, 2008)

"Don't know, never been attacked by tree"  - Miagee from Karate Kid 2


----------



## Mimir (Sep 20, 2008)

"Yeah - well I also cook" Steven Segal in Under Seige


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 20, 2008)

"Some mother ****ers always try to ice-skate uphill" -Wesley Snipes in Blade

"Coochicoo" -Blade to the baby in Blade Trinity


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2008)

"If do right, no can defense" Pat Morita as Mr Myagi in The Karate Kid I


----------



## stickarts (Sep 20, 2008)

You beginner luck! Miyage from Karate Kid


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Not really a quote but:

Mr. Miyagi (Pat Morita) waving his hands and doing a mock Bruce Lee vocalization to mock the Instructor who tried to act like Bruce Lee and beat him in a fight.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 20, 2008)

"Did I catch you ****ers at a bad time?" Whistler from Blade


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 20, 2008)

All CLASSIC! 

"Sakura....sukura, Your my brother,,, my brother (Chuck) The Octogon)


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 20, 2008)

"I must break you" Ivan Drago, Rocky IV


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 20, 2008)

"You must know Kung Fu" 
"Oh yeah I friend with whole family"  ~ They Call Me Bruce (yes that was the name of the comedy... you should see it sometime... it's hilarious!)


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2008)

From _Remo Williams, The Adventure Continues_
*
Chiun*: [_Talking to Remo_] Put your hands behind your head.  
[_Remo complies, and doubles over from a blow from Chiun, too fast to be seen _]  
*Chiun*: I did not say keep them there. Your reflexes are pitiful! The seasons move faster. 

All of the following are from Chiun as well.

"You move like pregnant yak"

"Breathe out... slowly... do not gulp. If you do not breathe correctly, you do not move correctly. Pitiful. I can see the deadly hamburger has done its evil work."

"The trained mind does not need a watch. Watches are a confidence trick invented by the Swiss."

"Professional assassination. It's the highest form of public service."

"Fear is just a feeling. You feel hot. You feel hungry. You feel angry. You feel afraid. Fear can never kill you."

The last is my absolute most favorite - fear can cause you to freeze or react incorrectly, and _that_ can kill you - but not fear itself.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2008)

"When I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you." Chuck Norris "Code of Silence"



"Ya know what I'm gonna do...just for the hell of it? I'm gonna take my right foot. And whop you on that side of your face. And there's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it." Billy Jack


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2008)

Kacey said:


> From _Remo Williams, The Adventure Continues_
> 
> *Chiun*: [_Talking to Remo_] Put your hands behind your head.
> [_Remo complies, and doubles over from a blow from Chiun, too fast to be seen _]
> ...


 

You win the prize, Kacey. If you were here, I'd tap that spot on your wrist.:ultracool


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

A team is not a team if you dont give a damn about each other _ Coach James Earl Jones (Best of the Best)


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Next time you fight, try to keep all your clothes on!- Jean Claude Van Damme (bloodsport)

quickly followed by sentimental moment


----------



## Mimir (Sep 20, 2008)

The speedometer says 160, I expect it to go 160 - Chuck Norris in Lone Wolf McQuad.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

It says he represent the tanaka clan, you no look like tanaka - black dragon member (bloodsport)


----------



## Mimir (Sep 20, 2008)

I tell them you say they no good fighters... and that their mothers have sex with mules.  Make them very angery give good fight. Xian from Kickboxer


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

very good, but brick not hit back - chung le (bloodsport)  followed by a chest flex, which occur so much in this movie


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Mimir said:


> I tell them you say they no good fighters... and that their mothers have sex with mules. Make them very angery give good fight. Xian from Kickboxer


 

hahahahahhaha, i remember that, hilarious. good post


----------



## crushing (Sep 20, 2008)

"That _was_ a Hattori Hanzo sword."  -O-Ren Ishii


----------



## Mimir (Sep 20, 2008)

crushing said:


> "That _was_ a Hattori Hanzo sword." -O-Ren Ishii


 
Good one I like this one too:

"Silly Caucasian girl likes to play with Samurai swords." - O-Ren Ishii


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

catching people in rope make me hungry - xien (kickboxer)


----------



## kaizasosei (Sep 20, 2008)

From Remo Williams....

remo says(looking to kill)-  'where's your boss??!!'

great one liner- chun replies- 'i am here alone'


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

another from kickboxer, "americans have swelled heads, especially when hanging upside down to long" -Xien

this guy is full of them!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

By the way, is it just me or does van damme have the LONGEST kihap in world history, here it is....................




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Babook (Sep 20, 2008)

Mimir said:


> "Don't know, never been attacked by tree" - Miagee from Karate Kid 2


 
Where? Which part? I saw the movie few days ago, don't remember hearing it?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 20, 2008)

Babook said:


> Where? Which part? I saw the movie few days ago, don't remember hearing it?


When Daniel and Miyagi get off the plane at Okinawa they see a large ad showing Sato breaking a huge log in half... Daniel asked "can you do that?" Then of course goes the funny line.


And the last time I saw that movie was about... ohh... 3-4 years ago?


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

You just give me an unmarked and a shotgun, aight? -Steven Seagal (Out for Justice)


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2008)

*Student Caine* " Old man, how is it that you hear these things?"

*Master Po* " Young man, how is it that you do not?"


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2008)

"No one beats me in the kitchen"...Steven Segal in Under Seige 2 Dark Territory..


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Drac said:


> *Student Caine* " Old man, how is it that you hear these things?"
> 
> *Master Po* " Young man, how is it that you do not?"


 

which one is that from drac?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 20, 2008)

tko4u said:


> which one is that from drac?


Kung Fu tv show... the pilot episode


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2008)

tko4u said:


> which one is that from drac?


 
Kung-Fu the TV Series ( sorry not a movie)


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

its cool drac



"now virgil, i've seen some fine looking local snapper out there, and i think they could use some of this sweet miami love muscle" - Travis Brickley (Chris Penn Best of the Best)

I have been laughing the whole time I typed that


----------



## Mimir (Sep 21, 2008)

"What was that!, no - Don't tell me"  Jack Burton in "Big Trouble In Little China"


----------



## Mimir (Sep 21, 2008)

"What's in the jug Egg - Potion - Thought so.  What do we do, drink it? - Thought so."   Jack Burton


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 22, 2008)

Drac said:


> *Student Caine* " Old man, how is it that you hear these things?"
> 
> *Master Po* " Young man, how is it that you do not?"



Oh yeah! Drac, That gave me goose bumps when I read it! Good job Bro!


----------



## zDom (Sep 22, 2008)

icemansk said:


> you win the prize, kacey. If you were here, i'd tap that spot on your wrist.:ultracool



lol


----------



## zDom (Sep 22, 2008)

A few from one of my favorites, "Kung Fu Hustle"



"You may know kung fu... but you're still a fairy." &#8212; Landlady


Brother Sum: "Ever killed anyone?"
Sing: "I've always thought about it ..."





And then there are two that never fail to crack Kwanjang and I up when we say them to each other:

"Let me think ..." Student in Enter The Dragon 

(right before getting smacked and getting the "Don't think; feel. It's like a finger pointing away to the moon. Don't concentrate on the finger, or you will miss all the heavenly glory." speech from Bruce Lee )


and

"The warrior uses whatever is at hand. There is no shame in this." - Mako, after he hits a guy with a telephone and Chuck cuts him a look.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 22, 2008)

zDom said:
			
		

> "Let me think ..." Student in Enter The Dragon
> 
> (right before getting smacked and getting the "Don't think; feel. It's like a finger pointing away to the moon. Don't concentrate on the finger, or you will miss all the heavenly glory." speech from Bruce Lee )
> 
> ...


 
Doh! I was just about to post those two! LOL :lol:


----------



## BrandonLucas (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok...

"Tell me sweetheart, is that gonna be a number 1 or a number 2?" 
Travis Brickly, Best of the Best 1, said to a girl going to the bathroom in the bar.

"Look, is American who makes tricks with bricks,"
Paco in Bloodsport

"What the hed is wrong with you?  Put yourself in my place."
Alex Grady, Best of the Best 1...the line is supposed to be "What the HELL is wrong with you?", but Eric Roberts delivers this line with so much passion.....

"Whad'rya countin' 'em for??"
Travis Brickly, Best of the Best 1, after losing the breaking competition

"It's ok, kid, I'm Chuck Norris,"
Chuck Norris, from his cartoon, after he steals (yes, steals) a kid's bike to chase down a speeding boat from the shoreline.

"Earth to Frankie..."
Ray Jackson, Bloodsport

"You Jackson?  You look like a Jackson."
The manager guy, can't remember his character's name, Bloodsport

"You learn Karate from book?"
Karate Kid, Mr. Myagi

"Porkrind?"  "Porkrind."  "Kitchen?"  "Kitchen."
Donetello to Michaelangelo, Ninja Turtles 

I'll think of more later....


----------



## yak sao (Sep 22, 2008)

"boards don't hit back"...

Bruce Lee, Enter the Dragon


----------



## BrandonLucas (Sep 22, 2008)

"Do you understand that words that are coming out of my moouuf??"
Chris Rock to Jackie Chan, Rush Hour

"Do you understand the words that are coming out of my moouuf??"
Jackie Chan to Chris Rock, Rush Hour 2

"Bottom One."
Judge from Kumite, Bloodsport

"You're nexx..."
Chun Li to Frank Dux, Bloodsport

"Aren't you a little young to fight in the Kumite?"  "Aren't you a little old for video games?"
Ray Jackson and Frank Dux, Bloodsport

"Don't be late.  Don't EVER be late."
Coach Frank Cuzo, Best of the Best 1


----------



## allenjp (Sep 22, 2008)

> "Porkrind?" "Porkrind." "Kitchen?" "Kitchen."
> Donetello to Michaelangelo, Ninja Turtles


 
ROFLMAO that is one of my all time favorites!!!

How 'bout this one?: 
(after asked for tournament advice by Danielsan)

"No get hit."
-Mr. Miyagi, Karate Kid


----------



## oddball (Sep 22, 2008)

Riki Oh/Lik Wong

*Asst. Warden*: [_Watching Oscar strangling Ricky with his own intestines_] You got a lot of guts, Oscar!

Uncle: You were as strong as a bull, and so I named you Ricky.


----------



## allenjp (Sep 22, 2008)

Then there's this one:
(Danielsan asks for more advice)

"Move, fasta!"
-Mr. Miyagi, Karate Kid


----------



## allenjp (Sep 22, 2008)

"What's up, my niggah?"

-Jackie Chan, Rush Hour

"Don't want no trouble!!!"

-Jackie Chan after man in first quote responds by choking him.


----------



## allenjp (Sep 22, 2008)

"ok, who just kicked me in my face?"

-Chris Tucker, Rush Hour


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2008)

"You wanna fight??" (then moves lips silently in gibberish) "... then fight me!" 
~Cadet Larvelle Jones played by Michael Winslow in the original Police Academy


----------



## allenjp (Sep 22, 2008)

"I like to let people talk, who like to talk...it helps me know how full of sh** they are."

-Jackie Chan, Rush Hour


----------



## Drac (Sep 22, 2008)

*Billy Jack*: "Bernard, I want you to know... that I try. When Jean and the kids at the school tell me that I'm supposed to control my violent temper, and be passive and nonviolent like they are, I try. I really try. Though when I see this girl... of such a beautiful spirit... so degraded... and this boy... that I love... sprawled out by this big ape here... and this little girl, who is so special to us we call her "God's little gift of sunshine"... and I think of the number of years that she's going to have to carry in her memory... the savagery of this idiotic moment of yours... I just go *BERSERK!"*


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2008)

Drac said:


> *Billy Jack*: "Bernard, I want you to know... that I try. When Jean and the kids at the school tell me that I'm supposed to control my violent temper, and be passive and nonviolent like they are, I try. I really try. Though when I see this girl... of such a beautiful spirit... so degraded... and this boy... that I love... sprawled out by this big ape here... and this little girl, who is so special to us we call her "God's little gift of sunshine"... and I think of the number of years that she's going to have to carry in her memory... the savagery of this idiotic moment of yours... I just go *BERSERK!"*


Great quote... along with 

"I'm going to put this left foot on the right side of your face." 
~Billy Jack


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 22, 2008)

Kiss my converse!  -Shonuff, The Last Dragon (RIP)


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 22, 2008)

I wonder if I could kick your a$$... Wait... not just you... all three of you. 
Jeff Speakman, Perfect Weapon


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 22, 2008)

joshua-  The guy's wearing a damn skirt! 
lyon: He's from Scotland. 
joshua: Scotland? Scotland's sh#t. Kick his Scotland a$$. Pull off his damn skirt, I'd like to see if he's got any drawers on. 

Lionheart.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Sep 22, 2008)

HKphooey said:


> I wonder if I could kick your a$$... Wait... not just you... all three of you.
> Jeff Speakman, Perfect Weapon


 
"Thanks.  Who said it never hurt to ask?"
Jeff Speakman, Perfect Weapon, after kicking all 3 a$$e$


----------



## Babook (Sep 22, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> When Daniel and Miyagi get off the plane at Okinawa they see a large ad showing Sato breaking a huge log in half... Daniel asked "can you do that?" Then of course goes the funny line.
> 
> 
> And the last time I saw that movie was about... ohh... 3-4 years ago?


 
How could I have missed that? Thanks!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe its my need to impose my will - Seagal (Out for Justice)


----------



## tko4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy Lee- I didnt want to fight.
Eric Roberts- All I wanted was a beer, **** happens

Best of the Best


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> "You have offended my family and you have offended the Shaolin Temple"
> Bruce Lee (Enter the Dragon)



A favorite!

"I taught them how to do everything but...fly." Mako, in American Ninja (?)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> "Ya know what I'm gonna do...just for the hell of it? I'm gonna take my right foot. And whop you on that side of your face. And there's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it." Billy Jack



Billy Jack:

"Now, which is it gonna be: drive your car in the lake or get a dislocated elbow? "

"I'm gonna take this right foot, and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face...and you wanna know something? There's not a damn thing you're gonna be able to do about it."


----------



## Mimir (Sep 22, 2008)

Travis: Hey, remember your friend, Mr. Thunder? How 'bout his buddy, Mr. Lightning? Ooh, I know you know him. You know him real well, don't ya? 

- The Rundown


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2008)

The Longest Yard:

[Caretaker and Crewe are watching a large, muscular prisoner do a kata in shackles:]
Caretaker: Well, there he is. Connie Shokner, baddest cat in the joint. Even the guards are scared of him. He killed three people on the outside and two since he's been in here.
Crewe: Yeah, that karate's some bad stuff.
Caretaker: Oh, that was before he learned karate.
Crewe: Say, what's he doing now?
Caretaker: Nobody's ever had the guts to ask him.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2008)

Uncommon Valor:

Sailor (Randall 'Tex' Cobb): Boy, you usin' that oriental martial arts ******** on me's gonna get _real _expensive. 

I use this one and the Shaolin Temple one and the Billy Jack crescent kick one a lot!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 22, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Uncommon Valor:
> 
> Sailor (Randall 'Tex' Cobb): Boy, you usin' that oriental martial arts ******** on me's gonna get _real _expensive.
> 
> I use this one and the Shaolin Temple one and the Billy Jack crescent kick one a lot!


 

"Boy, you just bought the whole can of whoop a**!" 
Same film. Same character:ultracool


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 22, 2008)

Breathe in......Breathe out....

*Sensei John Crees*, Get your boy on the mat or we're going to have a major problem

*Mr. Miagy*, To much advantage...your Dojo.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 23, 2008)

Not specifically a martial arts movie, but a martial scene from the comedy Napoleon Dynamite:

Take a look at what I'm wearing, people. You think anybody wants a roundhouse kick to the face while I'm wearing these bad boys? - Rex


----------



## Mimir (Sep 23, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> Breathe in......Breathe out....
> 
> *Sensei John Crees*, Get your boy on the mat or we're going to have a major problem
> 
> *Mr. Miagy*, To much advantage...your Dojo.


 
How did I know you would manage to post a quote about _breathing_ 
:rofl:

Here is another one:

*Silent Monk* Don't forget to breath

_Forbidden Kingdom_


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2008)

I always liked John Saxon:

Roper: Would you look at that? A woman like that could teach you a lot about yourself. 

Roper: You wanna bet?

Roper: A man's strength can be measured by his appetites. Indeed, a man's strength _flows_ from his appetites.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I always liked John Saxon:
> 
> Roper: Would you look at that? A woman like that could teach you a lot about yourself.
> 
> ...


Heh, and don't forget the classic... 

Roper: (sighing to himself) Psyched out again.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2008)

Chuck Norris:

Sidekicks:
Well pay attention, 'cause you're only gonna see it once.

Forced Vengeance:
Why do they always pick on my hat? 

Code of Silence:
When I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you. 

Why don't you give it to me right now?


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 23, 2008)

_"Ow" is not an acceptable kiai in this dojo,
Mr. LaRusso._
 Karate Kid 3


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 23, 2008)

"My kind of trouble doesn't take vacations" ("Lone Wolf McQuade") 

"If I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you" ("Code of Silence") 
 "If you come back in here, I'm going to hit you with so many rights, you're going to beg for a left." ("Invasion USA")


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 23, 2008)

*Cooke*: You scared, motherf**ker? Well, you should be, because this Green Beret is going to kick your big a**! 
*Matrix*: I eat Green Berets for breakfast. And right now, I'm very hungry! -Commando

*Bob Hauk*: You going to kill me, Snake? 
*Snake Plissken*: Not now, I'm too tired. 
[_pause_] 
*Snake Plissken*: Maybe later. 
-Escape from Newyork

*Master Betty*: Hmmm. I'll kill him. I'll kill him dead. Like with, with a, rock or something. Like a, like a stone. -Kung Pow


----------



## Sylo (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonzai!!!! Bonzai!!!! Bonzai!!!! - Mr Myagi - Karate Kid

You better stop doing that, you might wanna have kids one day. - Jackson - Bloodsport

He's the american that plays tricks with bricks - Fighter - Bloodsport

No step there! - Xian - Kickboxer

You want me to break my leg? - Jean Claude - Kickboxer

"Whats a matter are ya yeller?" - Travis Brickley - Best of the Best

"Obviously" - Tommy Lee - Best of the Best

"Its a full count Kim chee and I'm about hit a home run on your face boy" - Travis Brickley - Best of the Best

"My name is Sae Jing Quan, Seoul Korea and I know everything about you" - Sae Jing Quan - Best of the Best

"You eat, sleep, and ****... competition!" - Coach Cuzeau - Best of the Best

"The Chosen One!" - Kung Pow

"We are both ventriloquist, ventroliquists, ventroloquists....." - Kung Pow

"Fight hard, fight strong, no mercy sir!" - Cobra Kai

"Mercy is for the Weak" - John Creese - Karate Kid

"No need fight anymore, you prove point" - Mr. Myagi


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2008)

*Joel Grey as Chiun*:"You have come onto the care of Chiun, Master of Sinanju..Sinanju little fishing village where all the martial arts began..Kung-Fu, Karate, Aikido, Ninjitsu these are all shadows''..*Remo Williams, The Adventure Begins*..


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2008)

Karate Kid:

Daniel: Yeah, but you knew karate.
Miyagi: Someone always know more. 

Miyagi: I promise teach karate to you, you promise learn.

Miyagi: Now use head for something other than target.


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 23, 2008)

"I've come to chew bubblegum and kick a$$ -- and I'm all out of bubblegum." - Rowdy Roddy Piper, in _They Live._


----------



## Sylo (Sep 23, 2008)

"I fell of my bike" - Karate Kid


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 23, 2008)

"C'mon down to the coast we'll have a few laughs" ~John McLane (Bruce Willis, Die Hard)


----------



## Sylo (Sep 23, 2008)

"Boy, Black Belt" - Mr. Myagi


----------



## zDom (Sep 24, 2008)

Kreese: Fear does not exist in this dojo, does it? 
(Karate Class: NO, SENSEI!)
Kreese: Pain does not exist in this dojo, does it? 
(Karate Class: NO, SENSEI!)
Kreese: Defeat does not exist in this dojo, does it? 
(Karate Class: NO, SENSEI!)

Daniel: Hey, what kind of belt do you have? 
Miyagi: Canvas. JC Penney, $3.98. You like? 



Kelly Stone (as played by Joe Piscopo in Sidekicks): "Chuck Norris? Chuck Norris? He doesn't compete anymore kid, and the main reason, one of the main reasons he doesn't compete anymore is me. He doesn't compete 'cause I would kick his ***."


Couldn't remember nor find the line, but anybody remember exactly what Stone says when he spots the kid walking on his mat with his shoes and goes berzerk? Cracks me up because (cough) I've felt the same way as Stone


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Sep 24, 2008)

It's like a finger pointing to the stars......Dont look at the finger or you will miss all the heavenly glory.  

-Bruce Lee


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Sep 24, 2008)

I liked the line in Steven Seagal's movie Fire Down Below when Seagal asks the old man "can I fix your front porch?" and the old man says "no I might like it".  Seagal replies "is that something like a Zen riddle?"  Thought that was kinda funny.

Speaking of Zen....in the movie The Next Karate Kids when Miagi takes the girl out bowling with the monks and the monks are bowling with their eyes closed. I believe and the girl asks "what are they doing?"  Miagi says "Zen Bowling".  The funny thing was the monks were knocking all the pins down.


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Next Karate Kid: *Never trust a spiritual leader that can't dance..


----------



## shihansmurf (Sep 26, 2008)

"To be the man, you gotta beat the man! Whoo!" -Ric Flair

" I know I can kick your a**, cause I've been the world champion more times than you've been laid" - also Ric Flair

"One will stand, one will fall." Optimus Prime

"You gonna pull those pistols or whistle dixie?" Clint Eastwood

Pretty much everything Samuel L. Jackson says in Pulp Fiction but I think my favorite is ..

"Normally your a** would be as dead as fried chicken right about now, but fortunatly you caught me in a transitional period and I don't wanna kill ya."

Mark


----------



## Drac (Sep 27, 2008)

*From Circle of Iron aka The Silent Flute*: "Tie 2 birds together and even though they have 4 wings they cannot fly"..*David Carradine as the Blind Man..*


----------



## Drac (Sep 27, 2008)

*" *I don't know kar-rotty but I ka-razy and I will use it".*From Shanghai Noon..Owen Wilson as Roy O'Bannon..*


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 27, 2008)

Chiun [drives a truck off a cliff and sits in the rubble holding the door handle at the bottom]: "In Korea, door handles do not break!" 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 27, 2008)

"I'm your huckelberry." - Doc Holiday in Tombstone.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 27, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> "You Jackson? You look like a Jackson."
> The manager guy, can't remember his character's name, Bloodsport quote]
> OMG me and my brother never stop laughing at this part!  Also "Ok USA!"  HAHAHAHAHA!


 
I love that movie...:rofl::lool::lfao::lol:


----------



## HM2PAC (Sep 27, 2008)

*Jack Burton*: You know what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like this?  
*Thunder*: Who?  
*Jack Burton*: Jack Burton. *Me*!

Kurt Russell as Jack Burton "Big Trouble In Little China"


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Sep 29, 2008)

shihansmurf said:


> "To be the man, you gotta beat the man! Whoo!" -Ric Flair
> 
> " I know I can kick your a**, cause I've been the world champion more times than you've been laid" - also Ric Flair
> 
> ...


 
Here are some of my favorite one liners.....

Diamonds are forever and so are the four horseman.  -Rick Flair

I'm a limosine riding, lear jet flyin', kiss stealin', wrestlin' son of a gun....whoooooo.  -Rick Flair

I'm a 60 minute man. -Rick Flair

I'm styling and profiling....whooooo. -Rick Flair

I'm the man of the hour and the man with the power. -Dusty Rhodes

I dine on T bone steaks, work out with metal plates, and I'm sweeter than a German chocolate cake. -Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 30, 2008)

From _Aliens_, one of my favorite movies;

*Sergeant Apone*: Alright sweethearts, you heard the man and you know the drill! *******s and elbows! 


*Private William Hudson*: Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man? 
*Private Jenette Vasquez*: No. Have you? 


*Private William Hudson*: I'm ready man, check it out. I am the ultimate badass! State-of-the-badass-art! You do not want to **** with me. Check it out. Hey Ripley! Don't you worry, me and my squad of ultimate bad-asses will protect you. Check it out, independently targeting particle-beam phalanx. Whap! You can fry half a city with this puppy. We got tactical smart missiles, phase plasma pulse rifles, and we got Sonic Electronic Ball-Breakers! We got nukes, knives, sharp sticks...


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

*Johnny Yuen* in *They Call Me Bruce* "I'm a sex object, when I ask women for sex, they object"...


----------



## Mimir (Sep 30, 2008)

HM2PAC said:


> *Jack Burton*: You know what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like this?
> *Thunder*: Who?
> *Jack Burton*: Jack Burton. *Me*!
> 
> Kurt Russell as Jack Burton "Big Trouble In Little China"


 
Here is some more:

"Cops got better things to do than die!" - Jack Burton

"I have a very positive attitude about this" - Jack Burton

"It's all in the reflexes" - Jack Burton


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2008)

"I ain't got _time_ to bleed." -Gov. Jesse "the Body" Ventura in America's best film to feature two future governors..._Predator_!

"If it bleeds, we can kill it." Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, _ibid_


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 1, 2008)

arnisador said:


> "I ain't got _time_ to bleed." -Gov. Jesse "the Body" Ventura in America's best film to feature two future governors..._Predator_!


 
*Poncho*: Oh, okay. _[firing a few round from his M203 grenade launcher]_ You got time to duck?

Love that movie. Too bad the sequels are so crappy


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 1, 2008)

"When you can snatch the pebble from my hand-it will be time for you to go."


----------



## wrc619 (Oct 17, 2008)

"What if I freeze?" The kid in Forbidden Kingdom
"Don't forget to breathe." Jet Li as the Soldier Monk.

Never Back Down- The little brother walks in on the main dude and his girlfriend "wrestling"
"What are you doing?" Younger brother
"Wrestling" Older brother.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2008)

"Am I starting to look Norwegian to you Bawana?" ~Childs as played by Keith David in John Carpenter's The Thing.


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 17, 2008)

Killin is as easy as breathin when your pushed. Stalone.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2008)

Robert Shaw: "Your boss is quite a card player Mr. Kelly how does he do it?"
Robert Redford: "He cheats." 

~ The Sting


----------



## zDom (Oct 17, 2008)

Been awhile since I've read the entire thread, so sorry if these have always appeared.

But here are some Morpheus quotes from the Matrix:

"There is a difference between knowing the path and walking the path."

"What are you waiting for? You're faster than this. Don't think you are, know you are. Come on. Stop trying to hit me and hit me."

"Do you believe that my being stronger or faster has anything to do with my muscles in this place? Do you think that's air you're breathing now?" (followed by a priceless expression ...)


and, of course:

Neo: "_I know kung fu!_"
Morpheus: [eyeing him, hand on chin] "Show me."


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 19, 2008)

"I'm here to kick @** & chew bubble gum. And I'm fresh out of bubble gum." Rowdy Roddy Pipper


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 19, 2008)

"That's called finding the snake."  - Chien Fu (Jackie Chan) "Snake In Eagle's Shadow"


... you have to know the context


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2008)

I done got me the Kaiser blade, some folks call it a sling blade but I call it a Kaiser blade... ~Karl


----------



## zDom (Oct 20, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I done got me the Kaiser blade, some folks call it a sling blade but I call it a Kaiser blade... ~Karl



Ummmm-hmmmmm.

"I like the way you talk, too, ummm-hmmm"


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 20, 2008)

zDom said:


> Ummmm-hmmmmm.
> 
> "I like the way you talk, too, ummm-hmmm"


 
"It ain't got no gas in it." - Karl

"Get out of my house, you tunin' bastard!" - Doyle Hargraves to one of the guys in his band

"I reckon I might have some of the big'uns..." - Karl, ordering fries.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm the commander of this ship! Give me that goddamn key! ~Capt. Ramsey 

*Hunter*: Rivetti, what's up?  
*Petty Officer First Class Danny Rivetti*: I'm sorry, Sir. It's just a difference of opinion that got out of hand.  
*Hunter*: What about?  
*Petty Officer First Class Danny Rivetti*: It's really too silly to talk about, Sir. I'd really just forget about...  
*Hunter*: I don't give a damn about what you'd rather forget about. Why were you two fighting?  
*Petty Officer First Class Danny Rivetti*: I said, the Kirby Silver Surfer was the only real Silver Surfer. And that the Moebius Silver Surfer was ****. And Bennefield's a big Moebius fan. And it got of hand. I pushed him. He pushed me. I lost my head, Sir. I'm Sorry. 
*Hunter*: Rivetti, you're a supervisor. You can get a commission like that.  
[_Snaps finger_]  
*Petty Officer First Class Danny Rivetti*: I know, Sir. You're 100 percent right. It will never happen again.  
*Hunter*: It better not happen again. If I see this kind of nonsense again, I'm going to write you up. You understand?  
*Petty Officer First Class Danny Rivetti*: [_No answer_]  
*Hunter*: Do you understand?  
*Petty Officer First Class Danny Rivetti*: Yes, Sir.  
*Hunter*: You have to set an example even in the face of stupidity. *Everybody who reads comic books knows that the Kirby Silver Surfer is the only true Silver Surfer.* Now am I right or wrong? 
*Petty Officer First Class Danny Rivetti*: You're right, Sir.  
*Hunter*: Now get out of here.  
*Petty Officer First Class Danny Rivetti*: Yes, Sir. 

~both from Crimson Tide


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 20, 2008)

Otto: You take it back.  
Archie: I do, I offer a complete and utter retraction. The imputation was totally without basis in fact, and was in no way fair comment, and was motivated purely by malice, and I deeply regret any distress that my comments may have caused you, or your family, and I hereby undertake not to repeat any such slander at any time in the future. 
Otto: (pauses to think)... OK.

(name the movie)


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2008)

A Fish Named Wanda!

"The London Underground isn't a political movement."


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 21, 2008)

arnisador said:


> A Fish Named Wanda!
> 
> "The London Underground isn't a political movement."



"Don't call me stupid." 
"Oh right! To call you stupid would be an insult to stupid people! I've known sheep that can outwit you, I've worn dresses with higher I.Q.'s but you think you're an intellectual don't you ape!
"Apes, don't read philosophy." 
"Yes they do Otto, they just don't understand it!"


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 22, 2008)

from the Matrix

*Seraph*: You do not truly know someone until you fight them.

*Neo: *(_After Agent Johnson blocks his attack_) Hmm... upgrades.

*Agent Smith:* Never send a human to do a machine's job.

*Merovingian*: It is remarkable how similar the pattern of love is to the pattern of insanity ...

*The Architect*: What do you think I am? Human? 

*Oracle*: Sorry, kid. You've got the gift, but it looks like you're waiting for something.

*Trinity:* The answer is out there. It's looking for you. And it will find you if you want it to.

*Morpheus:* Welcome to the real world.


----------



## trainable (Oct 22, 2008)

Oliver Platt and the red haired sheriff from "Lake Placid"

Platt: "Okay sheriff, you want to go, fine.  But I have to warn you, one of the things about being a rich kid was that my parents dumped me off at Karate school all the time, so I have a brown belt.  So, go ahead, take your best shot".

Sheriff: Decks platt with a straight punch.  Platt goes down..... Helped up he says to the sheriff

Platt:  "Doesnt he have to say "go".  He didnt say "go".  You're supposed to say "go"

Sheriff: "GO F&$#@ Yourself" , "Hows that?"
__________________________________________________________

Clint Eastwood: _The Unforgiven
"Funny thing about killing a man; You take away all he's got, and all he's ever gonna have"

"Deserve's got nothin to do with it"
_


----------



## phlaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Johnnh Yuen from They Call me Bruce.

I don't remember the exact line, but something close to this:

With this hand I smash your nose, with this foot I kick your face.  Take a good look at my face... I'm an Oriental.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 22, 2008)

Will Ferrell as Harry Carrey:

"1997 was quite a year...Mother Theresa died.  That wasn't good.  Unless you didn't like her.  I myself was not a fan.  Don't ask why.  We were like oil and water, we didn't mix."

"You know what I want to clone, Norm?  Hot dogs!"

"Hey!  If the moon was made of cheese, would'ya eat it?"

"I love ya......SWEET JESUS!!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2008)

Sylvia: I hate these potatoes, there's a dead fly in my potatoes!
Ronnie: Just eat your poatoes Sylvia. 

~Close Encounters Of The Third Kind


----------



## Drac (Oct 22, 2008)

*Bunney Wigglesworth* "That's all very well for you to say, but I don't fight."

*Don Deigo Vega* "Well surely you fence?"

*Bunney Wigglesworth* " I never learned." 

*Don Deigo Vega* "Do you shoot?"

*Bunney Wigglesworth* "Only grouse"

*Don Deigo Vega* "Well how do you defend yourself?"

*Bunney Wigglesworth* "Well, actually, I'm not all that bad with a whip!"

George Hamilton in Zorro, The Gay Blade..


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 22, 2008)

"If I'm not back in 15 minutes, call the Pope"

"Bring on the conversions"

Both from "Jesus Christ, Vampire Hunter"


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2008)

*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: For the experiment to be a success, all of the body parts must be enlarged.  
*Inga*: His veins, his feet, his hands, his organs vould all have to be increased in size.  
*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Exactly.  
*Inga*: He vould have an enormous *schwanzstucker.* 
*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: That goes without saying.  
*Inga*: Voof.  
*Igor*: He's going to be very popular.

~Young Frankenstein 


(or is it Frodrick Fronkensteen?)


----------



## Mimir (Oct 22, 2008)

were wolf
dere wolf
dere castle

why are you talking that way?

I dunno, you started it!

Young Frankenstein


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2008)

Del Gue: "Don't you want any of these?"
Johnson: "What?"
Del Gue: (incredulous) SCALPS!
Johnson shakes his head and turns away...
Del Gue: Mother Gue never raised such a foolish child! (goes to work on the bodies).

~Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## SlickRick (Oct 23, 2008)

wa--taahhhhhhhhhh!!! - Bruce Lee


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 23, 2008)

I got a fever. The only prescription is...More cowbell!

From SNL, one of the episodes Christopher Walken hosted


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 24, 2008)

A couple from The Princess Bride:

*Inigo Montoya*: You seem a decent fellow. I hate to kill you.  
*Westley*: You seem a decent fellow. I hate to die. 



*Westley*: Give us the gate key.  
*Yellin*: I have no gate key.  
*Inigo Montoya*: Fezzik, tear his arms off.  
*Yellin*: Oh, you mean *this* gate key.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 24, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> A couple from The Princess Bride:
> 
> *Inigo Montoya*: You seem a decent fellow. I hate to kill you.
> *Westley*: You seem a decent fellow. I hate to die.
> ...


 
What's the line that comes right before Andre the Giant's character says "Anybody want a peanut?"????

It's killing me....


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2008)

Something like "Cut it out! I mean it!" (referring to the rhyming).


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> What's the line that comes right before Andre the Giant's character says "Anybody want a peanut?"????
> 
> It's killing me....



No more rhyming! I mean it!


----------



## zDom (Oct 24, 2008)

"Even bad men love their mamas."  Ben Wade in "3:10 to Yuma"


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 24, 2008)

Doc Holladay.....I'm your Huckleberry.  

     From the movie Tombstone.


----------



## phlaw (Oct 24, 2008)

Wasn't the topic Martial Arts One LIners???


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2008)

phlaw said:


> Wasn't the topic Martial Arts One LIners???


Yeah you're right... it was originally that. 

"You've offended my family, and you've offended shaolin temple." ~Bruce Lee Enter The Dragon


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 24, 2008)

phlaw said:


> Wasn't the topic Martial Arts One LIners???


 
My fault. I thought it was from any movie.  For one liners from a m.a. movie I would say that my favorite line is......

Can you understand the words that are coming out of my lips?  - Chris Tucker to Chackie Chan in Rush Hour.


----------



## Adept (Oct 25, 2008)

- When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, and he looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?" "Yessir, the check is in the mail." -


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2008)

phlaw said:


> Wasn't the topic Martial Arts One LIners???


 
You are correct..But I for one am enjoying the posts....


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2008)

*Katsumoto:* "I have introduced myself, you have introduced yourself. This is a very good conversation"

From The Last Samurai..


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2008)

Drac said:


> *Katsumoto:* "I have introduced myself, you have introduced yourself. This is a very good conversation"
> 
> From The Last Samurai..


 Great quote... even applies to MT. :asian:


----------



## Sylo (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey! its the 80s!  - Daniel from The Karate Kid


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 28, 2008)

At the arcade:

Alley's friend: Oh thats right, you didn't stick around for the finale did you?

Daniel-son: Whats that, his hand on her ***?

Alley's friend: No, her right hook.

-Karate Kid


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 28, 2008)

Get on your knees sum bag.  (R. Lee Ermy) Full Metal Jacket


----------



## zDom (Oct 28, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> Get on your knees sum bag.  (R. Lee Ermy) Full Metal Jacket



Do NOT get us started on Ermy's lines  

We'll end up quoting 80% of the first half of that movie  (Or, as I like to call it, the GOOD half!) 

That guy sure has a way of saying things, don't he


----------



## Sylo (Oct 28, 2008)

Forgiveness is divine, but never pay full price for late pizza.

Michaelangelo - TMNT


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 29, 2008)

_Is that gasoline i smell?_
Brandon Lee as Eric Draven in The Crow


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2008)

zDom said:


> Do NOT get us started on Ermy's lines
> 
> We'll end up quoting 80% of the first half of that movie  (Or, as I like to call it, the GOOD half!)
> 
> That guy sure has a way of saying things, don't he


He was brilliant that was for sure. I swear I'd been doing push-ups and KP for the entire duration of my BT had he been my DI... been laughing too hard too often everytime he opened his mouth.


----------



## zDom (Oct 29, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I swear I'd been doing push-ups and KP for the entire duration of my BT had he been my DI... been laughing too hard too often everytime he opened his mouth.



Hehehe me too. Would have been like Pvt. Pyle, unable to wipe the smile off my face 

Funny thing is, 20 years ago those same lines mighta made me angry if targeted at me  taken personal. But nowadays I would simply be able to appreciate them for what they are: hilarious


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2008)

zDom said:


> Hehehe me too. Would have been like Pvt. Pyle, unable to wipe the smile off my face
> 
> Funny thing is, 20 years ago those same lines mighta made me angry if targeted at me  taken personal. But nowadays I would simply be able to appreciate them for what they are: hilarious


Well I'm sure that Gomer would've been offended and shocked had Sgt. Carter used the same type of language as Gunny Hartman did. "If Jesus would've wanted your *** over that obstacle he'd miracled your *** up over there wouldn't he Pyle?"


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 29, 2008)

zDom said:


> Hehehe me too. Would have been like Pvt. Pyle, unable to wipe the smile off my face


 
Get on your knees and choke yourself Pyle.
Don't grab my hand, lean into it.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 29, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> "I've come to chew bubblegum and kick a$$ -- and I'm all out of bubblegum." - Rowdy Roddy Piper, in _They Live._


 
Excellent movie.  He suplexed people throughout the whole movie.  Loved it.  

I try to pattern myself after the "Rowdy One" and "The Nature Boy".


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 29, 2008)

shihansmurf said:


> "To be the man, you gotta beat the man! Whoo!" -Ric Flair
> 
> " I know I can kick your a**, cause I've been the world champion more times than you've been laid" - also Ric Flair


 
Okay, I know this is supposed to be one liners from m.a. movies but Shihansmurf has me on a wrestling kick now so I'm going to give a few one liners from wrestlers. 

You got walk that isle and ride space mountain one more time.....Whhooooo.  - Rick Flair

Diamonds are forever and so are the Four Horseman.....Whoooo.  -Rick Flair

I'm a limosine riding, lear jet flyin', kiss stealin', wrestlin' son of a gun.....Whooooo.    -Rick Flair

Oh yeaaaahh.  -Macho Man Randy Savagge

Elezabeth, walk that isle.  -Macho Man Randy Savage

I'm the bull of the woods if ya will.  -The American Dream Dusty Rhodes

I love you.  -Brother Love

We snack on danger and dine on pain.  
- The Road Warriors  A.K.A. Legion of Doom

Oh what a rush.  -The Road Warriors

Tell em' Halk.  -Animal from the Road Warriors

Watcha gonna do when the largest arms in the world come down on you? -Hulk Hogan

NWO is 4 Life  -"Hollywood" Hogan

It's to Sweeet. -Any member of the NWO

Did you come here to see the NWO or wcw (saying WCW real quick and short with a toothpick in mouth so that you can barely understand what he's saying) -Scott Hall

Hey yo. -Scott Hall

There's nothing finer than Scottie Stiener. -Scotth Stiener

I'm the genitic Freak. -Scott Stiener

I'm the big bad booty daddy. -Scott Stiener


----------



## Drac (Oct 29, 2008)

zDom said:


> Do NOT get us started on Ermy's lines
> 
> We'll end up quoting 80% of the first half of that movie  (Or, as I like to call it, the GOOD half!)
> 
> That guy sure has a way of saying things, don't he


 

Yep, Gunney has always had some GREAT lines...The obsenity will not allow half of them to be printed..Mores the pity...


----------



## shihansmurf (Oct 29, 2008)

"It still does't matter what your name is, jabrobi..." the Rock

I consider wrestling to be one long martial arts movie

along that line reasoning I would have to say that most of the things that the Rock has to say are priceless.

Mark

P.S.

I looked through the smilies and found all the cool little wrestlers but unless I just missed there is no Ric Flair. Say is isn't so. No cool little horsemen?There will be locker room beatings for this. Whoo!!:xtrmshock


----------



## Drac (Nov 25, 2008)

" For one who has not lived even a single lifetime you're a wise man VanHelsing"..*Bela Lugosi as Dracula ..Universal Pictures 1931*


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 26, 2008)

I found the Ric Flair smiley.

The locker room beatings are on hold for now.

Woo!

:flair:

"You gotta walk that aisle"!

Mark


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2008)

" I dislike mirrors, Van Helsing will explain". *Bela Lugosi as Dracula..Universal Pictures 1931*


----------

